# Convert hall closet bi-folds to french doors



## Quattro (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a 5-foot wide closet (door opening) in the front hall that has really cheap hollow bi-fold doors that drive us crazy. I'd really like to replace those with french-style (open from the center) solid doors. 

What hardware and planning will I need to do? There is enough room to swing the doors open, so that's not a concern. How about the latching mechanism? Is that built into the header or at the floor, or both?

Thanks!


----------



## Quattro (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh, I hope to just use two 30" door slabs, so all the hardware would have to be purchased separately. 

Thanks.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 2, 2009)

You can change the doors and use what is called , ball catch hardware. It is inset into the top of the door and the ball is on a spring so it will catch a stop at the top of the "header" area. 
Ball Catch Door Hardware
You will also need the dummy handles as suggested.


----------



## Quattro (Mar 3, 2009)

Ah ha! That's what I'm looking for! Thanks very much big D!


----------



## Quattro (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh, I suspect some interior stops on the header are in order as well. I wonder how I can hide the hinges...any ideas?


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 3, 2009)

It's tough to hide hinges. But you can just use a bullet hinge. Basically just a post in the floor and a post into the header. Then add the stops on the inside of the door jamb.


----------

